# Cool Magic.....



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

http://www.tonina-forest.net/tonina/temp-pic/237.wmv

Makes me hungry for burgers


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
you know what makes me laugh so hard?? its actually those girls at the back going..."ehhhhhhh!!".. lol..where have i heard that b4?

oh..yeah..in japan.. love that place..


----------

